# What the H3ll



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

The other day I was sitting at hte computer and was tired of listening to the dj's ont he alt nation pls heard the same music the day before. I noticed that "The System" was rename to "The Strobe" and it is disco, so I was ok, so I checked the one in my truck last night and it was gone from there. 

It was better then The Area, different music was played. What makes me bad was ther ewas no email sent saying that they where removing it, been wth XM for going on 5 or 6 yrs, not once have I gotten a email about them removing shows, but if my cc is expiring dam they waste no time.


----------

